# AKFF Mulwala Cod trip? NOW WITH SUGGESTED DATES



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

It sounds like a good idea mate. Date is as usual a problem. Although I am intrested I am out for Feb and March. Will keep my eye on this though


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Any South Australia fishers interested in pooling together and going over for this. I can at a pinch fit four yaks on my trailer


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Ant,

Depending on the date i'd drive down from sydney for this. But would have to see what my work load is closer to the date.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Ant that is a great idea.

A return trip to Mulwala has been on my mind for some time. In 1997 in the Mulwala classic I lost a goodoo estimated at 90lb after having the fish at the boat 4 times. I would not allow it to be gaffed as I wanted it to be released in good condition.

I woulg dearly love to score a big cod on fly.

I will watch this spot with interest.

Rod


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Yeah Ant I am in! after march this year suits for me.......however I am always 50/50 on the leave pass......

Ash


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Very intererested. Date after the end march would suit.

Victor


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Definately interested, but can't commit until closer to the date :wink:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

g'day Ant...

Yep im in ... whatever date ...

looks like im not going to be far from Mulwala over the Easter weekend and will have my Yak with me 8)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTxPU0oAAAfTgAASQAERACYv1qAgADFA00MjJiEU/Snp6kzTQR6gTtdZh5PohPFuUJfStBkPum2XgnjfCafi7kinChIHieppQA==


----------



## Grogfather (Jan 8, 2007)

Yep, I'm in. Some good water and camping around there. 
Good move Ant.
Gaz.


----------



## Grogfather (Jan 8, 2007)

I can do Weekend May 26-27 (approaching full moon) Ant the other dates are booked. See how it goes.
Gaz


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

A November trip sounds very enticing - it leaves me enough(?) time to gain some points on the home front.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

The weekend 26/27 May suit me better at this time. I do however think that a long weekend would be a better bet. Leaving Friday morning and coming back Monday.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Hiya Ant...

i can make any of these dates you suggest... 8)

i noticed you havent put any april weekends in there say 14/15 or 21/22... :?:

And now that you've made mention of a AKFF Mulwala trip i dont think it can wait till November, thats at least 6 MONTHS AWAY :shock:. Or plan a 2nd trip for November   

Anyway, see what you can get organised and if i can help in any way, PM me.

cheers Tony.


----------



## abercornmick (Oct 10, 2006)

I'd be interested to go.....I get to Yarrawonga 2-3 times through the year anyway....great spot and fantastic for kayaking.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Ant, for me November would be really good, however as always, very tentavie!


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi Ant, was thinking over the weekend about this trip, hope your still trying to get something organised. from the sounds of a few replys a Nov trip will suite a lot of the guys but i hope you still work out a date for after easter sometime,as there must be a few of us that can get 1 weekend to suite, im keen as chips mate....
I had no intention of hijacking your plans.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Giddy-Up Leftie..im in. :wink:


----------



## Grogfather (Jan 8, 2007)

Ant, IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve been led to believe that if the rains donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t come they are going to release water from Mulwala at Easter for the first time since '57. Any truth to that? However IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m dying to get up there before then.
Gaz.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

C'mon Ant after reading of sydneys Barling trip :lol: this morning im really hoping we can get a trip planned. Grogfather is fair keen too by the sounds...
prehaps put out a date that you can do and make the rest of us work towards making sure we can make it....


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Ant,

What would you suggest would be a good time to go?

I know March / April is getting close and other option could be early Dec and this would allow some long term planning, maybe the second weekend in December, 8/9 Dec when the cod season opens.

I hope the water situation improves and the fish aren't going to be too stressed.

Victor


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Bugger, I reread the thread missed the suggested dates, Late May could still be a go.

I think I'm going to need a bum warmer the way the weather has been going lately.

Victor


----------



## abercornmick (Oct 10, 2006)

I'd certainly be interested in a trip in May. Even if they do drop the lake for the irrigators there's always the Murray & Ovens rivers to fish...plenty of good spots, i'm sure! Where would everyone prefer to stay, I'm happy to pitch a tent in the caravan park or on the river if need be. If families come the park has got some great cabins overlooking the river.


----------



## Grogfather (Jan 8, 2007)

Eastern side of Mulwala.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

earlier post suggesting a 'May date could be a goer Ant, a few of the fellas sound keen???
Gaz mentioned the fishing is going off at the moment up there...

you'll be right Victor mate, just rug up or hook into the Chillis before ya head out...but you'd have to be mindful, wouldnt want to end up like 1 of the lads at the Barlings trip :lol: :lol: :lol:

Abercornmick, happy to sleep where ever, in my car if i have to (mind you i dont have kids) BUT im sure Ant has somewhere in mind. :wink:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Might want to keep an eye on dates of the Mulwala trip vs the dates of the proposed Forster trip (18/19/20 May) - I'm keen to attend both, and would hate to have to make a hard decision if the dates clashed


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Ahhhh bugger .. wasnt watching that :roll:


----------



## abercornmick (Oct 10, 2006)

I may have spoke too soon! I was telling "her indoors" about the Mulwala trip for possibly May when she reminded me she was away OS on business for 2 weeks during May. I'm still interested in going, can it be later in the year?


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

I'm with Fisher, Nov would be better for me to plan for. Hopefully with that time frame we can get more of the SA guys in. As I said b4 I can get 4 yaks on my trailer and four in the car which would make the trip a lot cheeper for all of us. SO, com'n SA yakkers lets do it.


----------



## abercornmick (Oct 10, 2006)

I'll be in Yarrawonga over Easter with my family, I also intend to take my kayak to check out the waterways...I'll be happy to catch up and have a fish with anyone!


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

:lol: desperados .... yeah i reckon ya might be on the money with that :wink: ....it was the barlings trip Ant, way to much fun to be had that we just gotta give it a go ourselves.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

well i mentioned to ambercornmick that im 50/50 heading up there for easter BUT if you are suggesting a trip then i'd make it 85/15... no forget that i'd say closer to 95/5 chance of coming :wink: .... are you thinking along the lines of a little reconisense(?) for a trip in May???

having spoken with a couple other yakkers there are at least 3 others keen to make a trip later in May, with yourself that would make 4 of us and you can bet ya bottom dollar if we get some trip rolling it will snowball and we could have who knows how many :twisted:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

p.s. and the bush camping idea has my juices flowing mate


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

mmmm definate maybe here for may.

Would depend on the date though, a lot of weekends end up screwed by work.


----------



## Grogfather (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm going up at easter with the Yak. I'm still keen for all other dates.
100% Easter / 90% other dates. The bush camping is for me. So come on lets finalise it.
Gaz.


----------

